# C.y.b.o.r.g.



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 3, 2003)

Heehee, thought this was funny.

http://www.brunching.com/cyborger.html


----------



## J-kid (Mar 3, 2003)

Funny


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *Heehee, thought this was funny.
> 
> http://www.brunching.com/cyborger.html *



Nope, if the *J-kid* likes it I'm not going there. I don't trust his *** anymore *Sportsfans*. I don't want to _Sheeat_ my pants again...


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

Mechanical
Intelligent
Construct
Hardwired for
Assassination and
Efficient 
Learning


----------



## Seig (Mar 4, 2003)

S.H.I.N.O.B.I.: Synthetic Hydraulic Individual Normally for Online Battle and Infiltration


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 4, 2003)

M.O.B.: Machine Optimized for Battle

J.O.S.E.P.H.: Journeying Obedient Sabotage and Efficient Peacekeeping Humanoid


----------



## Kirk (Mar 4, 2003)

K.I.R.K.: Knight Intended for Repair and Killing


I like it!


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 4, 2003)

M.A.R.T.I.A.L.T.A.L.K.: Mechanical Android Responsible for Troubleshooting and Infiltration/Artificial Lifeform Trained for Assassination and Logical Killing


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 4, 2003)

OLD SEMPAI: 

Obedient Lifeform Designed for Sabotage, Exploration; Machine Programmed [for] Assassination [and] Infiltration


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 4, 2003)

Jill : Journeying Intelligent Learning Lifeform

Well, that's true.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 4, 2003)

R.I.C.H. = Robotic Intelligent Calculation Humanoid


R.I.C.H.P.A.R.S.O.N.S. =  Robotic Intelligent Construct Hardwired for Peacekeeping/Artificial Replicant Skilled in Observation and Nocturnal Sabotage



I like this  :rofl:


----------



## Yari (Mar 5, 2003)

Y.A.R.I.: Ytterbium Android Responsible for Infiltration

Or my real name:

T.E.R.J.E.: Technician Engineered for Repair and Justified Exploration

Maybe I'll start using my real name instead.... 

/Yari


----------



## Yari (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *OLD SEMPAI:
> 
> Obedient Lifeform Designed for Sabotage, Exploration; Machine Programmed [for] Assassination [and] Infiltration *



Obedient... doens't sound that bad. 

/Yari


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2003)

D.O.T.: Device Optimized for Troubleshooting

D.O.T.K.E.L.L.Y.: Digital Obedient Technician Keen on Efficient Learning and Logical Yardwork

Yardwork????   I don't even have a yard.  Sheesh

K.E.N.P.O.G.I.R.L.: Knight Engineered for Nocturnal Peacekeeping and Observation/Galactic Infiltration and Repair Lifeform

Guess you could say I'm a fixer...... I can accept that.


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 5, 2003)

You can work in my yard - rake leaves - cut the grass - weed the garden - hey what are friends for???????????

:drinkbeer


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *You can work in my yard - rake leaves - cut the grass - weed the garden - hey what are friends for???????????
> 
> :drinkbeer *



Kewl!!!  I've been dying to start gardening again.  Hate apartment life.

But the commute back and forth will kill me.


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 5, 2003)

the yard is more than just a patch, it's really 12 acres and I plan on clearing some of it to permit planting a variety of trees, along with a SMALL to do list of other projects........... etc.,etc....


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 5, 2003)

I even thought about Truffle farming because I know that Burgundy truffles do grow up in the woods... but I can't afford to buy a truffle sniffing pig or dog..... I'm afraid the bears would eat them, or me.........


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 5, 2003)

T.I.M.O.T.H.Y.: Transforming Intelligent Machine Optimized for Troubleshooting and Hazardous Yardwork


 So dose this make me a robotic LawnMower?!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *..... I'm afraid the bears would eat them, or me......... *



_Note to self:  Stock up on Bear Repellant_


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 5, 2003)

Aren't they primarily pepper based compounds?  with my luck the bears would use it as seasoning, or even as a marinade........., then using a chesnut and clover stuffing, bread me up using ground acorn meal..........and then honey coat, continually basting while slowly roasting over an open fire........washing it all down all down with homemade blue or blackberry wine......

:drinkbeer :drinkbeer


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *Aren't they primarily pepper based compounds?  with my luck the bears would use it as seasoning, or even as a marinade........., then using a chesnut and clover stuffing, bread me up using ground acorn meal..........and then honey coat, continually basting while slowly roasting over an open fire........washing it all down all down with homemade blue or blackberry wine......
> 
> :drinkbeer :drinkbeer *



Aaaaah   O.S.  eeeerrr..... just so you know.

YOU SPRAY THE REPELLENT ON THE BEAR NOT ON YOU, SILLY!!!!


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 5, 2003)

I thought if i sprayed it on myself they'd run away.......... maybe that explains why the dogs keep licking my clothes.......


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by old_sempai _
> *
> 
> I thought if i sprayed it on myself they'd run away.......... maybe that explains why the dogs keep licking my clothes.......
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Kirk (Mar 5, 2003)

Beware of Bears

The California State Department of Fish and Game is advising 
hikers, hunters, fishermen, and golfers to take extra precautions 
and be on the alert for bears while in the Yosemite, Tahoe, and 
Northern Sierra areas.

They advise people to wear noise-producing devices, such as 
little bells, on their clothing to alert but not startle the bears 
unexpectedly.

They also advise you to carry pepper spray, in case of an 
encounter with a bear. It is also a good idea to watch for signs of 
bear activity.

People should be able to recognize the difference between black 
bear and grizzly bear droppings:

**Black bear droppings are smaller and contain berries and 
possibly squirrel fur. 

**Grizzly bear droppings have bells in them and smell like pepper 
spray.


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 5, 2003)

At least, unlike some people I know [you know the type - these are the ones that go to family reunions to meet girls] at least I dont have to tie a bone around my neck to get my dogs to play with me............ to tell the truth they're just two loveable hounds - had three but we lost Lady Ashley last summer after 14 great years........... 



 :drinkbeer


----------



## old_sempai (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks a lot Kirk............ 

actually I used to have bears come through the yard, and they seemed to be laughing at the dogs cause they were always on leads......... but at 2 in the morning I caught one in the yard under the glare of a spotlight, and blasted him with a 132 dBA protable air horn........ it was amazing to see a bear jump at least 4 feet straight up and over a wall....... I heard him running [more like crashing into trees] through the woods for about 2 minutes................ and then each time my son or I saw them we'd chase them while yelling and hitting the air horn............

Next thing I know there were signs posted in the woods saying stay away from the blue ranch house........... the guys living there are nut cases............ Seriously a portable air horn is better than bear spray because just like the tome: Yeah though I walk through the valley of death........... they think we're the meanest SOB's in the valley............... and it sure beats trying to stand in one spot while facing a charging bear..........

another trick......... drink beer and water the trails where they come through....... they soon shy away from those trails as well..........  They don't like hassles and really are shy animals.. black bears that is... don't know much about other species of bears though save what I learn on the Discovery Channel.....  

:drinkbeer :burp:


----------

